# Wistlin' Dixie Kikos Waiting Thread 2017



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Everyone, meet Amber Lamb! She is due March 14th-16th. She is an almost 4 year old Kiko doe bred to a 100% NZ buck. Last year she freshened with an amazing doeling from the same pairing--hoping for great things this year!!  (Preferably more than one ;-)) :kidred::kidred:
Any guesses on how many she has in there? The poor girl is so uncomfortable!! She is waddling around everywhere, and laying down a lot. ;-)

Any idea why the pictures go on sideways??


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm gonna go with 3 being she has a couple more weeks of growing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Goodness, poor thing :shocked: How many times has she kidded before? Was she big when she had a single?

Happy kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you all!!



Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Goodness, poor thing :shocked: How many times has she kidded before? Was she big when she had a single?
> 
> Happy kidding


Last year was her first kidding (She was a little bit of a shy girl ;-)).
I was mistaken--I though she was bred to the same buck as last year, but then I realized she was bred by a new buck we used this year. (Who was a quad!! :-D)

This is here shortly before she kidded last year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm gonna say twins


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay! That would be awesome!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Only 10-12 days left!! :fireworks:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any photos of the buck?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow happy kidding! Right now I'm in the process of getting my other Kiko girl pregnant so good luck! I'm excited for you!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

My vote is twins. I had one a couple weeks ago have triplets and she only had one last year. I would have never guessed she was pregnant with 3 this time. Only one did survive. We weren't home at the time and don't know what went wrong. One little boy was still in the sack and a little girl was cleaned but dead. The other little boy is doing fine.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Any photos of the buck?


Yes, I do--Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

2appaloosa, I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is the buck Amber was bred to. Meet "Adorable." :razz:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay! The pictures went on right side up!! Does anyone have any idea why they go on sideways or upside down?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


I am not sure why some pics don't go up right. 
Unless it was taken with a cell phone with the phone turned sideways possibly?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

In total we have 5 does left to kid this year. This is Wild Child, a 2 year old 100% NZ Kiko doe. This is her second Freshening. She kidded prematurely with a single buckling last year. (She was probably too young to have kidded, but we didn't realize she was pregnant until several weeks after we bought her :sigh
That buckling did amazing, though. She was a really good mother, and her baby (Riser) has grown into an incredible buck so far!

She has been doing really well this year, and I can't wait to see what she gives us! 

I am thinking a single for her--she is due the same day as Amber


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

This is Heart of Dixie "Dixie." She is three years old, and an incredible Commercial doe. She freshened last year with a really nice set of twins. :kidred::kidblue:

I am thinking twins from her this year as well. I am not sure exactly when she was bred, but I think it was a couple of days after Amber and Wild Child.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, looks like twins to me as well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's really pretty! Are you hoping for anything in particular from her?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

From Dixie? or Wild Child?

As we are a small farm, it would be really nice to get doelings out of either of them. We bred Dixie to the same buck last year, and her kids were really nice. The buck is the dark brown one in the pic with Adorable. He has thrown a lot of good kids (with a considerable amount of doelings ), and we are excited to see how this second breeding goes. We retained the doeling, and the buckling is going on to be a herdsire, and we would really like to have similar results this year. :-D


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How are your girls?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

JK_Farms said:


> How are your girls?


Everyone seems to be doing pretty good. I am excitedly waiting for them to start kidding in 2-4 days!! 

Dixie's udder is getting very large. Her mother had a huge bag too. I am seriously hoping to get at least twins from Amber, but my brother thinks he only felt one! :tears: (I haven't felt anything yet!)

Here are the other two girls we have due within the next few weeks. First up is 100% NZ yearling FF Apache Gold. (We just call her Big Red though ;-)). She should be due within a few days of the others. Any guesses on how many she's having or what day she will go? I am so excited about this girl! (Are you sensing a theme here? ;-)) She is a recent acquisition and has done so well so far! I really like her!  One of her only flaws so far is that she has four teats! Ugh! They are completely separate from each other, and the extras seem to be getting smaller as her udder grows. Even though she is a meat goat, we would like to keep our herd free of udder problems if possible. Do you think it will carry through in her kids? Does anyone have experience with multi-teated does like this? How did they do with kids? Were the kids able to identify the right ones? Will milk go to all four teats?

And last, but not least, here is Calico Pony (half-sister to Wild Child). 100% NZ doe with blue eyes!  This naughty girl wasn't supposed to be bred this year, as she was bred too young last year (we didn't realize it until after we bought her though:sigh, and she was supposed to be taking a break and growing a little. Well, after all the big girls went to the buck, Callie came into heat, broke out of the fence, and proceeded to get bred! We thought we got her in time, but then we noticed she started building an udder!! She is looking really nice and chunky, so I am hoping she will do fine. I am not really sure when she is due though, so any guesses would be great!  From the size of her udder, she looks like she will kid not too long after the other girls. How many do you think she will have? Last year, she had a little bitty single buckling, but she is very round this year, so... guesses please! :-D

These pics are from a few days ago.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I can't wait for my kikos to have kids again! But I'm even more excited to see what yours produce!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! I am of the opinion that Kikos have some of the cutest kids! ;-)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Thanks! I am of the opinion that Kikos have some of the cutest kids! ;-)


They definitely do! Who is in your girls' bloodline?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Dixie and Amber are Commercial (not registered), so I am not really sure what all their bloodlines are.
Wild Child is the granddaughter of Waysu Goldmine's Heritage "Big Boy' and Tasman Madeline. On her sire's side she goes back to Goatex Goliath and Goatex Conquistador. On her dam's side she goes back to Goldmine's Blockbuster, Sunboy Stanton 149 "Nick", and she also doubles up on TNT Cody.
Calico Pony is basically the same, but she doesn't have Goldmine's Blockbuster and TNT Cody, and she does have Tay Onyx.
Big Red is the daughter of Apache Samson, the granddaughter of Apache Loverboy and a Blue's Son doe, and I think her mom is out of Iron Horse and Lightnin's Lady P21.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow you've got a great herd! I've got Double O Seven, Goatex Goliath, Tasman Zorro, Sunboy Waco 139, Sunboy Stanton 149, Sports Kat, Tasman Aristocrat, AAS Goldmine l, Double O Nine, and Goliath's imprint. Then I'm getting a NZ that has Sesame in his blood line! Which is super hard to find!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations! You will have to send me a picture!! 

Dixie's udder looks even bigger this morning--it's huge! :-D
Amber's also looks bigger--only 1-3 days left!!! Yay!!! 
I will have to get pics if I have time before they kid!! ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I will once he is born! And yes you will I can't wait to see all your babies!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome! Which farm will you be getting him from? Do you have pics of his parents?

Thank you, Pam!

This is NNT E512 (we call him "Bucky Barnes though ;-)). He is a 100% NZ Kiko out of many great lines. His genetics include the Original SportsKat, ECR Rusty, ECR Gloria, BBM Onyx Bear, and PIERS Bear. Everyone except Amber is bred to him.

The last pic is Adorable with Amber during breeding season.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm getting him from Williamsburg KY I'm not sure the name of it is but the herd prefix is DTB and I'll ask for some pics.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The first pic is the sire he's a year the second is the dam. she isn't pregnant yet but kids will be born in September!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

*******:update:********

Dixie and Wild Child both kidded on March 18. Dixie had twin bucklings and Wild Child had a single buckling! So much for those doelings. :tears::mecry::mecry:Oh well, at least they are cute!  They are being such good mommas--I am especially proud of Wild Child!!

It is super surprising that Dixie went first! Amber is still hanging on to hers--she should go soon, though, as her ligs appear to be gone! Her udder still isn't strutted though! :sigh:

Any ideas for names on the little guys? The moms are "Heart of Dixie" (Last year, her kids were Bonnie Blue and Johnnie Reb) and Wild Child.

Here are some pics of the new babies and the girls left to kid...


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is another one of Wild Child's little man! He's so cute!! :-D


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! sorry you didn't get your doelings though. Love Wild Child's buckling!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

minibarn said:


> Congratulations! sorry you didn't get your doelings though. Love Wild Child's buckling!


Thank you!! Yeah, he is such a cutie!! :-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so sorry I haven't posted earlier--everything has been so busy!!! 

Amber and Big Red (Apache Gold) both kidded on March 21. Red had a single buckling (7#) and Amber had twins--a boy (7# 13 oz.) and a girl (7# 7 oz)!!!  Yay! We were so excited over that girl, and she is the sweetest thing ever!!! Her name might be Alabaster Dream, but we are still deciding on her brother's and Red's boy's names.

And....
Yesterday Calico Pony kidded with twins!! A 7# 4oz. boy, and, several hours later, a little bitty 5# 2 oz. girl. They are so adorable and have tons of color!!
Even though we didn't get as many doelings as we would have liked, I am pretty happy with this kidding season. All of the mom's did excellently and everyone is healthy and growing like crazy!!
And now, for the most important part--PICTURES!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is one of Dixie with her kids.
I can't seem to find a good one with both of Amber's kids, though. Bummer-they are soo cute!


----------

